# Automatizar una puerta



## harzelMT (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola a todos, necesito que me ayuden.  Necesito que me sugieran un sensor que detecte la presencia de una persona o una máquina en l as inmediaciones de una puerta, de tal manera que esta al recibir dicha señal se abra, estaba pensando en un sensor Infrarrojo pasivo (PIR) pero no conozco ninguna marca ni mucho sobre el funcionamiento de estos, temo que con la llegada del verano este no funcione bien. Si alguien tiene información al respecto me puede sugerir otro tipo les agradeceria mucho


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hay tres soluciones rapidas...

Poner una barrera de infrarojos industrial, la persona deberia cortarla.
Un sensor de infrarojos.

Hay unos que los venden en los supermercados en ofertas o en algunas fereterias o tiendas de electronica que encienden una luz, con una simple adaptacion  los podras readiseñar.

Pero mejor:
Los puedes comprar los de alarmas, hay tantos modelos como dias pero funcionan a 12V pero tienen salida a rele, necesitaras una sencilla fuente de alimentacion de unos 12V de las mas pequeñas ya que su consumo es escandalosamente pequeño.

El problema de los infrarojos esd que no pueden ver el sol directamente, por lo que necesitaras una mampara o colocarlo de alguna forma para que no le de.

Hay un modelo un poco mas caro que es dual infrarojo+microondas por unos 80€ ese te garantiza un perfecto funcionamiento en cualquier condicion, ya que se le puede configurar de forma que se dispare si detecta calor y movimiento por radar.


Se me olvidaba, los reles que suelen llevar son para pequeñas cargas, miralo, tienes dos soluciones compras otro y lo subtitulles o haces que este active uno mas adecuado de 10/16A de 12V tipo ralux


----------

